# Evans Commander?? Help



## llcyclekustom (Jan 3, 2012)

I am new to this site and bicycles. I have what I believe is an Evans Commander Bicycle. I found one pic on the internet and thats all I found so I am hoping you guys can help me out.I dont have pics on this laptop but will post some soon. The bike is 100% there I think all pieces are original, except the pedals. It has a rack on the back and a type of rack over the front tire, and the tires have been replaced.It has been repainted but they saved the original lettering on the tank and chain guard.the only thing that is missing is the plate that goes on the neck, and Im assuming it had one because there is a rivet there.and I actually modified the handlebars to make them wider, the rims have been painted black, and again Im assuming they were chrome. ?? Any info anyone can give me would be appreciated. I am not a bicycle collector. I own a motorcycle shop and I found a couple different bicycles in garages were I was picking up a motorcycle for service, or had a customer who wanted to do some trading. So this bicycle I have could be for sale. I would like to know something about it first though. I will get pics posted I know its hard to tell what I have without some good pics for you guys to see. Thanks Al.


----------



## barracuda (Jan 3, 2012)

Square fender profile? Here's a shot of one:





That's probably the one you found already, though.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 4, 2012)

If it has square fenders, then there's no doubt but those started around '57. If you have an earlier one check for only one rivet hole in the middle of the headtube. Evans-Colson had a really large badge with only one rivet in the center.

If you get some pictures up, I can let you know for sure what era it falls in. They were only around from 54-62 and the last couple of years switched to just Evans. I live in Plymouth, Michigan, just a few miles from the old Evans plant so I have an interest in the little company. Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## llcyclekustom (Jan 4, 2012)

*thanks*

Yes that is the pic I found. Was I correct at calling it an Evans Commander. What years were they produced or what year is that bike. Can you tell me if its very collectable or are they a dime a dozen .


----------



## jpromo (Jan 4, 2012)

The one pictured is probably around '57-58. They are definitely not too common of a bicycle. This being said, they're not necessarily a collector's commodity (but neither are most middleweights) unless you have a tricked out Firebird or other higher up model in nice condition. THAT being said, they're definitely cool, unique bikes that you don't see every day. Quality made, designed by Harley Earl in an attempt to style the bicycle like a car.

Pictures of yours would help to determine approximate value if that's what you're looking for. The springer fork for these bikes is highly desirable as it was very unique so if yours is loaded with that, then you're in good standing.


----------



## llcyclekustom (Jan 4, 2012)

*commander pictures*



jpromo said:


> If it has square fenders, then there's no doubt but those started around '57. If you have an earlier one check for only one rivet hole in the middle of the headtube. Evans-Colson had a really large badge with only one rivet in the center.
> 
> If you get some pictures up, I can let you know for sure what era it falls in. They were only around from 54-62 and the last couple of years switched to just Evans. I live in Plymouth, Michigan, just a few miles from the old Evans plant so I have an interest in the little company. Welcome to the Cabe!






   Hello , I did get some pictures of my Commander posted so take a look and any info you could give me would be appreciated. Thanks Al.


----------

